# Recommend me movies to watch-- crowdsourced TC films.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, I am running out of my movie list to watch (apart from Criterion Collection). So recommend me some films to watch at home while I'm chilling out here. 

Much appreciation. Which films should I check out? I have seen thousands of films but would love to hear what people have to say here.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This is just so wide open of a request, it's hard to know where to begin. Just randomly pulling a few from my Netflix ratings:

4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days (Romanian film, documentary-ish, about an illegal abortion)
Big Night (two brothers try to run an authentic Italian restaurant in the '50s Jersey Shore)
Wake in Fright (unsettling Australian film from 1971; a young Scorcese saw it and loved it)
House of Games (David Mamet film about con artists; good plot)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks GreenMamba, I haven't seen any of those so those are in my queue now .


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know what you like, so how about some Howard Hawks? Usually, one can not go wrong with Hawks.

Scarface. (action, crime)
Bringing up Baby. (comedy - action)
His Girl Friday. (comedy - remarriage)
I Was a Male War Bride. (comedy - war)
Monkey Business. (comedy - science)
Only Angels Have Wings. (drama, romance, airplanes)
Red River. (western - historical/epic)
Rio Bravo. (western - archetypal/un-epic)
To Have and Have Not. (drama, war, romance)
The Big Sleep. (crime, romance)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> I don't know what you like, so how about some Howard Hawks? Usually, one can not go wrong with Hawks.
> 
> Scarface. (action, crime)
> Bringing up Baby. (comedy - action)
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. I will put all of these on my list. Haven't seen any of those in full.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> )
> Wake in Fright (unsettling Australian film from 1971; a young Scorcese saw it and loved it)


amazing movie. Sort of a mix of Peckinpah and Heart of darkness, I'm pretty sure it's the kind of film Morimur likes


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Ozu's _Early Spring_ and _The Only Son_? La Leggenda del Santo Bevitore with Rutger Hauer?_ Flesh + Blood_ from Paul Verhoeven? In any case, enjoy.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> Ozu's _Early Spring_ and _The Only Son_? La Leggenda del Santo Bevitore with Rutger Hauer?_ Flesh + Blood_ from Paul Verhoeven? In any case, enjoy.


Thanks for the recommendations. I only have seen Ozu's Tokyo Story and was very touched by it.  I haven't seen that Verhoeven film either .


----------

